# Anyone been to Flamingo Beach Villas lately?



## fluke (Mar 8, 2015)

I was at flamingo Beach Villas (same complex but different buildings from Flamingo Beach Resort - only 1 beds and studios)) a few years ago in May 2011.  We were in a two bedroom unit in the Oceanfront building(?building 6?).  It was in serious need of refurb.  I am wondering if there has been a recent refurb since then?  I heard there was going to be, but have never heard it has happened.

Also I know that the exchangers almost always get the buildings on the hill ( I think buildings 3 & 4).  Has anyone made a DRI ressie and not gotten the oceanfront building?


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Flamingo beach*

I own at flamingo and was just there in November. Building 6 oceanfront has not been updated as of yet. The only updating going on right now is the front desk . It is the busy season right now so I assume they will start the Reno in the summer when it's not as busy. But to tell you the truth building 3 and 4 need it the most. Building 6 is ok, it has the island charm. If you are planning a trip there and want a 2 bedroom when you receive your confirmation there is a form to fill out and you can put in your request. Ask for building 6 oceanfront. It all depends on how many points you used, oceanfront location is more points than ocean view. If you are a silver or gold diamond owner you can up grade for a small fee I think it's 99 dollars for the week total. The confirmation /form email usually comes 1 month prior to check in. Hope this helped. I love this place, best location and the staff makes you feel like family. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Cappy (Apr 3, 2015)

*new furniture in the villas!*

I stayed there in January 2015 & the villa's  had new furniture! Units are great & have a washer and dryer in each unit!


----------

